# New Blower For The Kubota!



## Bayrat (Oct 11, 2004)

The Kubota will be delivered tomorrow with its new heated cab and 5' rear mount blower, can't wait for snow! I traded the 2002 Dodge with Blizzard plow, hardly used it, for the Cummins without a plow. Now I can tow like a bear with the new Dodge and with the Kubota revamped I can take on a heck of a storm.

I am happy with the decision to drop the plow. In the future if I retire and want to do some plowing for extra dollars, I will slap one on the Cummins.

What plow would you all recommend for the Dodge Cummins cleaning residential driveways?


----------



## TJDMAX (Sep 25, 2005)

Bayrat said:


> The Kubota will be delivered tomorrow with its new heated cab and 5' rear mount blower, can't wait for snow! I traded the 2002 Dodge with Blizzard plow, hardly used it, for the Cummins without a plow. Now I can tow like a bear with the new Dodge and with the Kubota revamped I can take on a heck of a storm.
> 
> I am happy with the decision to drop the plow. In the future if I retire and want to do some plowing for extra dollars, I will slap one on the Cummins.
> 
> What plow would you all recommend for the Dodge Cummins cleaning residential driveways?


So what size plow did you have on you Dodge? I bought a used Blizzard plow from the Local Dodge dealer in western NY that was off a 2002 dodge. The plow looked brand new. I wonder if it was yours?


----------



## Bayrat (Oct 11, 2004)

Most likely, I see you are from Ontario. It was an 8' and he took it off the truck as soon as I traded it. They were asking the same for the truck as the book price indicated it should be with a plow, so not sure if they sold it yet.


----------



## TJDMAX (Sep 25, 2005)

Bayrat said:


> Most likely, I see you are from Ontario. It was an 8' and he took it off the truck as soon as I traded it. They were asking the same for the truck as the book price indicated it should be with a plow, so not sure if they sold it yet.


I sounds like I bought your old plow. The truck it came off was white in color, and the dealer was in Sodus, NY. He did say that the previous owner bought a new dodge diesel truck. If this is true you sure didn't use it much because the plow looked almost brand new. I currently have a compact cub cadet and loader with a 3pt 5' blower on the back, but it doesn't have a heated cab like yours. I think I will enjoy plowing with the truck in a heated cab, and still have the tractor/blower/loader to take care of the high banks from all the snow we will get this year.


----------



## Bayrat (Oct 11, 2004)

*Yep*

That was my truck. I used the plow on only a few really cold and windy days and a couple of times when we had that heavy accumulation last winter. It seems to be a good unit, just took some getting used to without the chain lift.

The tractor is really nice with the heater, wiper and fan. I had hydraulic rotate added to the chute so the entire operation is in shirt sleeve.

Just out of curiosity, did you buy a sub-frame for the Chevy or modify the Dodge?


----------



## TJDMAX (Sep 25, 2005)

Bayrat said:


> That was my truck. I used the plow on only a few really cold and windy days and a couple of times when we had that heavy accumulation last winter. It seems to be a good unit, just took some getting used to without the chain lift.
> 
> The tractor is really nice with the heater, wiper and fan. I had hydraulic rotate added to the chute so the entire operation is in shirt sleeve.
> 
> Just out of curiosity, did you buy a sub-frame for the Chevy or modify the Dodge?


I had the plow installed at the dodge dealership, and they put a new sub frame for a chevy on, and reused the wiring from your old truck. They had to give me a different light bar because the new sub frame mounts had quick release pins on it.

So I take it that you must have stored the plow in doors because there was hardly any rust on it.

What brand of snow blower do you have for your tractor? I had allways wanted to add a hydraulic motor to rotate the chute. I would have had to put an aux remote hydraulic valve in and get the kit for the new holland 716C blower.

Drop me a PM if you have any things I need to know about the plow. Thanks


----------



## Bayrat (Oct 11, 2004)

I tried to PM you a couple of days ago but you have it disabled.

The plow sat outside at the dealership until I bought it late in 2002, then it was stored inside. Not much to tell about it, you can see what it is, a new plow. If you got a deal on it you made out.

The blower is JRW. Very heavy machine sold locally but made in Canada. It has the cable chute rotator rather than a cog and spline setup but for ease of repair and durability that is not a bad thing. Only bad part is the extra amount of hardware on it as opposed to the other method. I have seen the hydraulic motor on only the very large units. I do accept PM's if you want more information.


----------

